# Brand Lexapro, not generic



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

We're in the planning stages for relocating to Mexico for retirement. Husband is on Lexapro and had horrible reaction to the generic, so must have brand.

We're currently looking at Pureto Vallarta and Cancun. How can I find out where he can obtain brand Lexapro from a reputable pharmacy? We're U.S. citizens and are planning to rent for awhile to make sure this is the right move for us.

Any help, appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lexapro is Escitalopram, most of which is made in China and India, with one manufacturer in Canada, so it is likely to be available as Escitalopram in Mexico. 
Many times, alergic reactions are not to the generic medication‘s formulation, but to the dyes used in the tablet or capsule. You may have to try different brands if you cannot find it as “Lexapro“ from the same manufacturer you now use. Since that information is hidden in the USA, you may have to as a pharmacist you now use.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I don´t understand this. The generic drug should be the same as the more expensive branded drug to the letter. I don´t know what the drug about which you inquire actually does and for which condition it is prescribed However, I do take a number of drugs daily mainly for high blood pressure and related poblems. I have lived in Mexico for 14 years in retirement and always switch to generics when the opportunity arises. Never evae a remote problem. 

Bear on mind that there are pharmacuetical companies in Mexico that sell "similar" drugs such as Farmacia Similares and other discount pharmacies and, while there is nothing wrong with that, be aware that these are not necessarily "generic" substitutes but "similar" drugs so be aware of this important distinction which is not so readily apparent to foreigners moving here. 

I make no judgment on discount drugstores and they can be a lot cheaper than other pharmacies. Make you own assesments. Also keep in mind that most prescription drugs in Mexico do not require to actual prescriptions to fill or refill. I take a number of "prescription" drugs daily aimed at controlling high blood pressure and, except for anibacterial drugs, have not even seen an actual prescription in years but I always purchase serious drugs at reputable, main-line pharmacies jutst for my own protetction. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. We are looking specifically for Brand Lexapro produced by Forest. Unfortunately, generics theoretically should give the same result, but it isn't always the case. He found out the hard way when he ended up in ER.

Can anybody link me to some of the pharmacys there by phone number, or website, if applicable? I am an R.N. and can probably put together some appropriate questions. Thanks...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

clc08 said:


> Can anybody link me to some of the pharmacys there by phone number, or website, if applicable? I am an R.N. and can probably put together some appropriate questions. Thanks...


Hopefully you can put the questions together in Spanish.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

There is another thread addressing the same medication. You will see a link there to several pharmacies. Here are the links again. It pays to read the forum!!!


Search Lexapro

Farmacia San Pablo

Farmacia San Pablo


Search Lexapro

Superama - Division of Walmart - Same meds -prices

http://www.superama.com.mx/superama...lbnRvcwUORGVwYXJ0bWVudE5hbWUFC2RfRkFSTUFDSUFf


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, Lexapro is available in Mexico under that name.


----------



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Hopefully you can put the questions together in Spanish.


I can try with a translator thingy. Had 4 years of spanish years and years ago....very rusty!


----------



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

maesonna said:


> Yes, Lexapro is available in Mexico under that name.


Thank you.


----------



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

michmex said:


> There is another thread addressing the same medication. You will see a link there to several pharmacies. Here are the links again. It pays to read the forum!!!
> 
> 
> Search Lexapro
> ...


I saw that old 2012 thread before I posted my question hoping by chance someone that lived in PV or Cancun might have more current info... I went back to the links of the farmacias you provided and now realize one of them, at least, is in Cancun. My bad. Thanks for responding, I'll try to do better. It's a bit overwhelming. Lots to learn here. Thanks again.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Since mitchmex gave the web page link to superama and the question was for availability of Lexapro I used the information to compare the price of Lexpro. I am not on the medication nor do I use it, but I do know what it's for. What blew me away was the price. Superama wants over 1800 pesos for 28 tabs. I sure hope there is generic or something which does the same thing. Seems mighty pricey to me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Since mitchmex gave the web page link to superama and the question was for availability of Lexapro I used the information to compare the price of Lexpro. I am not on the medication nor do I use it, but I do know what it's for. What blew me away was the price. Superama wants over 1800 pesos for 28 tabs. I sure hope there is generic or something which does the same thing. Seems mighty pricey to me.


At the current exchange rate, that's about $130 US. I wonder how that compares to what it would cost at a US pharmacy.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

_At the current exchange rate, that's about $130 US. I wonder how that compares to what it would cost at a US pharmacy._

I'm quite certain the 130 dollars for lexpro in Mexico is a bit cheaper than what a regular pharmacy here in the US would charge. I have the luxury of having insurance here in the US and I am quite sure it will be a heck of an adjustment to Mexican ways even for an Americanized Mexican. Heck, I am such an optimist, that if I were on Lexapro, I could give it up after the acclimation to the layed back ways I am so much looking forward to.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Heck, I am such an optimist, that if I were on Lexapro, I could give it up after the acclimation to the layed back ways I am so much looking forward to.


Laid back ways? Where? In Mexico? Life can be quite nice here for expats with a decent retirement income, but I wouldn't count on it being particularly laid back.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

CalMailMan said:


> Heck, I am such an optimist, that if I were on Lexapro, I could give it up after the acclimation to the layed back ways I am so much looking forward to.


It’s a nice idea, but it assumes, as we all so often do, that anxiety and depression are caused by our attitudes and/or environment. 
The experiences I’ve had first-hand contact with are consistent with the increasing medical evidence that this is not the case; namely that these kinds of mental illnesses are due to chemical imbalances that we may develop, perhaps because of genetic predisposition, perhaps because of infections and inflammations, or a combination of both.


----------



## clc08 (Jan 8, 2015)

It is cheaper in Mexico. Thanks for replies...


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> At the current exchange rate, that's about $130 US. I wonder how that compares to what it would cost at a US pharmacy.



Lexapro (20 mg - 30 Tabs) at a Costco pharmacy in the USA is $239.39. The generic equivalent (Escitalopram) is $14.54 for the same dosage and quantity. All prices are in $USD.

Likewise, many patent drugs prices are often lower in Mexico. The eye drops that I take and buy at retail in Mexico are lower than the wholesale price at some chain pharmacies in the USA, they were also lower than my co-pay. Go figure?? 

Generics, however, are sometimes more expensive in Mexico than when purchased using the $4/$10 dollar pricing models that can be found at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, etc. Again, Go figure??


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Laid back ways? Where? In Mexico? Life can be quite nice here for expats with a decent retirement income, but I wouldn't count on it being particularly laid back.



My wife and I are blessed with a modest retirement income which I am counting will go a bit further in Mexico. 

I purposely found a home for rent far far away from anyone. Nearest pueblo has a grand total of 385 folks which reduces in June. My brother is upset I am not moving to Guadalajara where he lives and has worked for over 45 years. Perhaps in the future I will. But for now, I am trading my many hats I've worn for a straw one, a hammock, and a fishing pole. 

A very good friend of mine also just retired and I love what he says when asked if he will find another job. 

"I had a job once, and I didn't like it"


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

maesonna said:


> It’s a nice idea, but it assumes, as we all so often do, that anxiety and depression are caused by our attitudes and/or environment.
> The experiences I’ve had first-hand contact with are consistent with the increasing medical evidence that this is not the case; namely that these kinds of mental illnesses are due to chemical imbalances that we may develop, perhaps because of genetic predisposition, perhaps because of infections and inflammations, or a combination of both.



I stand corrected. The best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

CalMailMan said:


> "I had a job once, and I didn't like it"


:clap2:


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

michmex said:


> Lexapro (20 mg - 30 Tabs) at a Costco pharmacy in the USA is $239.39. The generic equivalent (Escitalopram) is $14.54 for the same dosage and quantity. All prices are in $USD.
> 
> Likewise, many patent drugs prices are often lower in Mexico. The eye drops that I take and buy at retail in Mexico are lower than the wholesale price at some chain pharmacies in the USA, they were also lower than my co-pay. Go figure??
> 
> Generics, however, are sometimes more expensive in Mexico than when purchased using the $4/$10 dollar pricing models that can be found at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, etc. Again, Go figure??


Wow. In Canada 30 tabs of 20 mg would be roughly CDN$65 (including dispensing fee), generic about CDN$23 (with dispensing fee). Based on the above quotes, brand name in Canada (here it is called Cipralex) is way cheaper than both US or Mexico. Maybe someone figured that with the toll our winters take on us, with their cold and lack of sunshine, we deserve a break on the price!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Wow. In Canada 30 tabs of 20 mg would be roughly CDN$65 (including dispensing fee), generic about CDN$23 (with dispensing fee). Based on the above quotes, brand name in Canada (here it is called Cipralex) is way cheaper than both US or Mexico. Maybe someone figured that with the toll our winters take on us, with their cold and lack of sunshine, we deserve a break on the price!


The difference in prices is amazing. I'll bet it has more to do with governement policy and regulations than the psychological effects of the cold, cruel Canadian winters!


----------

